# Troy-Bilt 'Snow King' single stage.



## vincentt63 (Jan 7, 2015)

I have an older Snow King. Anyone know model number for this so I may be able to obtain a manual? Can't read model number on blower.

Thanks all....


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

vincentt63 said:


> I have an older Snow King. Anyone know model number for this so I may be able to obtain a manual? Can't read model number on blower.
> 
> Thanks all....


 The numbers should be on the hand crank housing or near it, it may be stamped in the metal.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

If you know the model name/size of machine and the engine's model number, we can narrow down the machines model and the appropriate manual for it. For example I have a 21" Troybilt Squall with a 5.5 hp Tecumseh snowking engine. The engine model number tells me it was manufactured in 2005, so I am fairly confident that the machine is a 2005 or 2006. When I google 2005 Troybilt squall 21", it brings up a few sites where I can download a free manual.


----------

